# Barakah Nuclear



## eaoconnor90 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello! I’m looking for information on how best to go about securing a position at Barakah Nuclear in senior operations, if possible. How far in advance are the jobs posted? Meaning, how far in advance should people apply?
I understand living in Ruwais is the way to go if you’re in a position that requires you to regularly be at the plant.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I think you should start by looking at ENEC website





Careers


Careers




www.enec.gov.ae




Cheers
Steve


----------

